# Kanada - Nova Scotia



## g_i_lia (2012 Március 26)

Sziasztok, 

Május 31-én egy hetet tervezünk eltölteni Nova Scotia-ban, közelebbről Halifax - Cape Breton Island környékén. Nászutasok leszünk, szeretnénk megnézni mindent, amit lehet, bár ennyi idő nyilván csak pár dologra elég. Autót természetesen bérelünk. Segítenétek abba, hogy mi az, amit nem szabad kihagynunk, mert mindenképpen látni kell? 

Köszönöm előre is,
g_i_lia


----------



## Senrikton (2012 Április 17)

szia! 
nekem fogalmam sincs :S de:
GRAT! boldog életet!!


----------



## Pandora's Box (2013 Május 22)

*Anyák Napja ? Apák Napja? ...vagy Család Napja?*

*School replaces Mother's Day with Family Day
*
CTV Atlantic 
Published Thursday, May 16, 2013 7:20PM ADT

A parent in *Dartmouth, N.S*. says her child’s school is taking political correctness too far by deciding *to eliminate Mother’s Day and Father’s Day celebrations*.
*
Astral Drive Elementary School* has instead chosen to celebrate the *International Day of Families*, which takes place each year on May 15, to *include non-traditional families*.

*Michelle Allaby* says she has no problem with the idea of a family day, but she feels Mother’s Day and Father’s Day shouldn’t be abolished at the school.

“_They weren’t allowed to make a card or a craft at Mother’s Day,” says Allaby. “So, I asked my friends that go to schools in the neighbouring area, and they said yes, that their child had come home with a Mother’s Day card or craft, and it was a little upsetting to me._”

As part of Family Day, students at the school were asked to write the names of all the people that supported them in their lives on a large tree hung in the gymnasium.
Family Day has been in place at the the school for two years. While some parents say it takes political correctness too far, others like that it is more inclusive.

“_I think it’s a great idea because of the diverse families that there are today,” _says Colleen Ferguson.
“_I am the head of a single-family home, and I am mother and father_,” says Shirley Owen.

Education Minister Ramona Jennex says celebrating diversity is important and that there is no provincial policy on Mother’s Day, Father’s Day or Family Day.

“_Children can be isolated in a classroom if they’ve lost their mom or are in a family without a dad or in* a family with two moms or two dads*,_” says Jennex.

The minister says individual schools understand their communities best and decisions should be made on a case-by-case basis.

(Saját kiemelések)

Forrás: http://atlantic.ctvnews.ca/dartmout...-s-day-father-s-day-with-family-day-1.1285081

Ui.: Az olvasói hozzáaszólások is érdekesek lehetnek...!!!


----------

